# Who owns a Porsche Design pipe?



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Not that I am about to buy one but I am really lusting for this particular model
http://www.royalcigars.com/Porsche_Design_P_3613_Nature_Tobacca_Pipe_p/porsche-p3613 nature.htm

Ouch, as far as the price goes but are they even good pipes? Who makes them for PD? What about the lacquered pipes? Doesn't that prevent the briar from breathing? Hacker says not to buy lacquered pipes. Hacker is my God.:ss

Till


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

As far as I know Porsche pipes are made by Big Ben pipes here in Holland, I have yet to see or hear a good review about them. They do look great but are pricey and seem more for the man who has everything rather than the serious pipe collector. I think you would be far better of buying a high grade Big Ben than one of these.

http://www.cigarwebshop.com/bigben/

The link is the biggest and cheapest Big Ben online supplier.

Below is their own new state of the art invention pipe, The Series 5 (5 series), it is a bit like the Falcon system, the bowls are changeable, the set comes with two bowls, one black, one natural briar..retails for about $160.
http://www.thepiperoom.com/bb2049a.jpg
http://www.thepiperoom.com/pipes/BigBen/bigben.html


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Porsche pipes were not a hot seller if I am not mistaken. I have heard of some tobacconist blowing these out at 50% off or less.
Some say that it's such an odd pipe, the uniqueness makes it a collectors item. 
Iwan Ries still sells a few of these. Call them up, you may be able to wheel and deal with them on the price. They have always helped me out!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Great question. I've wondered that myself.

Also a great web site, Dub'am. I would pop the Euro 429 for the Bugatti, myself.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

A guy who works at my B&M has that exact model, its a very comfortable pipe to hold, and he said it smokes well. I guess it comes down to personal preference. If you want it go for it :tu


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I am just starting out in the pipe world any I am not exactly taking it easy. Have spent close to $500 in a month. So this will have to wait. But I like to plan these big purchases way ahead and then make the right decision. It helps me avoid buyer's remorse, gets me a good price and makes sure that at least the money is well spent.

I have seen though that in pipes a little money can go a long way. The construction is what matters most. I have a $30 basket pipe (probably a second Savinelli, it's a small billiard) and it smokes as well as my $300 Ferndown (perhaps the Ferndown smokes a tad cooler because the bowl is much thicker and it was also not as harsh during break-in, probably due to the oil curing).

The Big Ben tip was really helpful, thanks!

Till


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

check this out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/PORSCHE-DESIGN-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Bruce, thanks for the heads-up. I will scour ebay when the time has come. This particular model has a metal head. I read about it that it gets horribly hot. Seems to be a little engineering error.

Till


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOODANDCHEAPPIP...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sorry,
but not my cup of tea.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I think PDs are utterly horiffic. At the same time I kind of support them, since I see it as a company trying to market pipes as new and high-tech, and therefore trying to attract new, younger people to pipes. Then again it doesn't seem like its working at all, so I feel free to bash them and call them hideous.

If you like the look though go for it, I can see how they would be appelaing, even though I don't find them attractive.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

tfar said:


> Not that I am about to buy one but I am really lusting for this particular model
> http://www.royalcigars.com/Porsche_Design_P_3613_Nature_Tobacca_Pipe_p/porsche-p3613 nature.htm
> 
> Ouch, as far as the price goes but are they even good pipes? Who makes them for PD? What about the lacquered pipes? Doesn't that prevent the briar from breathing? Hacker says not to buy lacquered pipes. Hacker is my God.:ss
> ...


can't say anything about the pipes but the service from royal cigars is amazing.


----------

